# Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia State Shoot Pot Luck Supper



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2015)

The TBG Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot will be held on March 14-15, 2015 at The Rock Ranch located at The Rock, GA. We'd like to have another Pot Luck Supper on Saturday evening, March 14. We will start at 7:00 p.m. This thread will serve as our sign up sheet for what folks will commit to bring.

In addition to the things we will be eating, we will also need the following items:

Sweet Tea
Unsweet Tea
Other soft drinks
Ice
Plastic Cups
Paper Plates
Napkins
Plastic Eating Utensils

Your food items can be something that you made with your own hands or had your spouse to make. It can even be store bought. 

Over the past few years, our Pot Luck Supper has become one of the highlights of our annual State Shoot. Let's make this year's supper one to remember!

We'd love for everyone to pitch in and make this the highlight of the shoot.

Tell us what you'll bring and I'll start a list on this initial post and keep it updated as folks add to it.

Main Dishes
Jambayla - Dennis
Smoked Chicken Thighs - Jake Allen
Chicken Brunswick Stew - Selfbow 
Tortalini Gabriella - Todd Cook
Pork Roast - Dutchman
Fried Chicken - Charlie 2 Arrow

Side Dishes
Pork and Pinto Beans - Jake Allen
Some kind of Veggie - Barry Duggan
Corn off the cob - TNGirl
Cold Pasta Salad - TNGirl
Butter Beans - Morning Hunter
Potatoes of some kind or other - Dutchman
Green Bean Salad - Allen Oliver
Cole Slaw - Allen Oliver
Mac & Cheese - Shane Whitlock
Something Else - Shane Whitlock
Baked Beans - ngabowhunter

Desserts
Red Arrow
TNGirl
Banana Cake - Todd Cook
Morning Hunter

Bread
TNGirl
Corn Muffins - Morning Hunter
Stump Shooter

Drinks
Soft Drinks - Red Arrow
Sweet Tea - Morning Hunter
Sweet Tea - ngabowhunter

Supplies
Paper Plates - Dennis
Strong Paper Plates - Barry Duggan
Solo Cups - TBG
Bowls - TBG
Plastic Utensils - TBG and Allen Oliver
Napkins - TBG
Ice - Stump Shooter

Undefined
Something - dm/wolfskin


----------



## Dennis (Feb 26, 2015)

We will do jambalaya and bring bunches of paper plates


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for getting this thread started sir!

Please put me down for:
Pork and Pinto Beans
Smoked Chicken Thighs

Left from last year, (and I kept these in a clean place)
We have:
Plastic Utensils
Red Solo Cups
Bowls
Napkins


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll do some kind of meat in the Dutch....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 3, 2015)

Some kinda veggie, and good strong paper plates here.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll bring a dessert and some soft drinks

Lee


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 3, 2015)

I figure on a cold pasta salad, corn off the cob, dessert and some bread.....


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm told we are bringing banana cake and tortalini gabriella. I'm not sure what that is, but I'm told I like it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2015)

Sounds good Todd

Put me down for chicken Brunswick stew


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 5, 2015)

Sweet tea, butter beans and corn muffins.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 5, 2015)

Gonna need to hear from quite a few more folks...this thing is a week from this coming Saturday. Closer than you think!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 8, 2015)

ttt


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll have something.

Broccoli casserole


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 8, 2015)

Put me down for Green Bean Salad, Cole Slaw , and some plastic utensiles


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2015)

Always comes down to the wire....we usually have enough BUT it sure helps to know what everyone is bringing.I remember the year 5 folks brought baked beans.....that was a tough one!!!lol  We want to be able for our out of state shooters to come, and if they didn't bring something, feel that they are welcome to eat with us. BUT we gotta cover it for them and us to. SO even if you've signed up for something it's okay to bring an extra bowl or two of something..... It's great to know our club comes together each year and this pot luck supper gets better and better!
And just as a fore thought...thanks for all the hands after the supper, that will help with clean up, that's one of the biggest jobs! We need everyone on board for that!
Can't wait till next weekend ya'll!!!!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 8, 2015)

mac and cheese for us...........everyone likes mac and cheese. and something  else haven't decided what yet


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 9, 2015)

Some store bought fried chicken


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2015)

We're gonna try and make some baked beans in the Dutch oven. They'll probably be either cold or burnt. Also  a couple gallons of sweet tea.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 10, 2015)

I can bring ice chest with ice, bread and what ever else you think may be needed.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 10, 2015)

Will also bring a dessert.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2015)

getting closer ya'll!!!!!
we always need vegs so if you haven't decided on something bring a vegetable, or if you think you'll bring something extra then bring some vegetables!!!or get a small ham and bake it and slice it up 
I think I'll bring some deviled eggs as well.....And we can always use desserts!!!!
Looks like we can use some more drinks as well....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2015)

Dennis said he had the plates covered. Do we need other utensils, or paper towels? I'll bring some drinks, just in case we need more.


----------



## jjy (Mar 12, 2015)

Put me down for a pot of mixed peas.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

jjy said:


> Put me down for a pot of mixed peas.



Those will be good.


----------



## D4 (Mar 13, 2015)

Put me down for a Dutch oven chicken/Mexican dish and some drinks.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 13, 2015)

Large jar of pickled jalapeno's to go with all the chicken.


----------



## freeshep (Mar 13, 2015)

*Potluck supper*

Hey guys I'm gonna grill a couple turkey breast


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to thank everyone who generously pitched in to make our potluck supper just a great as it has ever been! I appreciate each person/family who brought something to share. Thank you so much!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 16, 2015)

I ate too much.


----------

